# Help with decal paper.  Not sticky.



## dfabilene (Feb 24, 2012)

I've read every thread I can find on applying decals to pens.  Turned, sanded, 2 coats of thin CA, MM to 12000.  I'm using Testors decal paper.  Instructions say dip in water for 5 seconds and set on paper towel until decal slides off easily.  I follow exactly - decal has no adhesion at all.  I placed one last night.  Smoothed completely.  This morning the decal slid right off the pen.

What am I doing wrong?  Not enough time in water?

Thanks.


----------



## renowb (Feb 24, 2012)

Are you sealing the decals prior to dipping them?


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 24, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## dfabilene (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes. Sealing the decals (after the first one lost all color upon dipping in water). 

Seems like all the adhesive stays on the white paper backing.


----------



## drmike (Feb 25, 2012)

How old are the decals? I can remember this happening with old model kits or decals I had saved when a kid.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Feb 25, 2012)

I have had the same problem once in awhile. I never figured out why it happened. All of a sudden I never had it happen again. 

I place the decal in the water for a guesstimate of 15 seconds and remove it. If the decal can be slid off easily I use it. If it does not move back into the water for another 5 to 10 seconds. It will then come off.


----------



## dfabilene (Feb 26, 2012)

drmike said:


> How old are the decals? I can remember this happening with old model kits or decals I had saved when a kid.




Just purchased from Hobby Lobby. They could have been sitting there a while - it took 4 people to help me find where they were.


----------



## drmike (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know the shelf life of a decal but that could be it as I have had the same problem with ones I know were more than a year old.


----------

